# Mathews Vertix Review: First Impressions and Speed Test + Video



## Mthuntress406 (Apr 22, 2018)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SplitBrow189 (Dec 25, 2008)

Great review! Do you know the string, cable and yoke length yet for the Vertix? I have a set for a halon 6 I’m thinking may fit given the similarities of specs.

Anyhow i just shot the Vertix at my local dealer. It shot great. Compared to my halon 6 it seems quieter and has a bit less hand shock. Its balanced much much better. (No need for a rear stabilizer i dont think) It is easier to hold on target for me also. The grip is way more enjoyable too. It is much easier to repeat the same grip on the bow and feels more comfortable. Solid bow IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Great review thanks. Looks like a sweetheart of a hunting bow.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice review. 

Completely agree with everything in your review. Seemed a little stiff to me also, almost like your pulling more weight than it is. Other than that it’s a hard bow to dislike. The thing is crazy quiet. Not really digging the chrono results, 13fps under is a lot.


----------



## LINDY7443 (Dec 19, 2018)

Helped me make the decision on a vertix...thank you


----------



## Musubi (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the video. I'm looking forward to shooting this next year.


----------



## bustedchalk (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## RPG (Nov 20, 2018)

Nice review.


----------



## JBSquared (Feb 18, 2013)

Hoping to give one a test drive this weekend.


----------



## Raptor117 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for the review


----------



## Baywaters123 (Sep 14, 2018)

Ended to Lancaster to try one soon.


----------



## Baywaters123 (Sep 14, 2018)

Sorry....Headed to Lancaster to try one soon..........its been a long day.


----------



## timixx (Feb 27, 2019)

great review!!


----------



## ehastings1 (Feb 25, 2019)

I have one for sale if anyone is interested, pm me. 70 lbs 30 inch draw stone color


----------



## damOOn (Feb 25, 2019)

Nice review, can't wait to get mine too !


----------



## dkoy (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice review.


----------



## Bronconut (Oct 20, 2011)

thumbs up!


----------



## El General (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## rmatthews131 (Nov 6, 2019)

Great review


----------

